# Old time censored cartoons.



## FriggaFanatic (Mar 13, 2011)

Lately i've been really getting into vintage cartoons, more especially the Betty Boop shorts.
Problem is that a lot of them are impossible to find or heavily censored for TV. There are quite a bit of racy programs for kids as of presently. Can the Betty Boop shorts really be that bad? Are there any other older cartoons of this nature?


----------



## Ley (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh.. your sig.. it made me laugh xD


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, some early days Looney Toons and Disney shorts were used for WW2 propaganda and they contained scenes of war, nazi, waepons and stuff and they'd be heavily censored on TV channels of today. You can easily find all of these on YouTube though.
I don't recall Betty Boop shorts being worth to censor, I dunno...


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah I read up on it. Some contained subject matter such as violence, rape attempts, stereotyping etc but I only found one such short even on youtube.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 13, 2011)

Uhmm, I remember finding two of them, one is pretty famous about Donald Duck attempting suicide and the other was only a scene of Porky Pig swearing.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2011)

Censorship of old golden age cartoons are quite common. It should really blamed on the odd way the big corporate studios handle these cartoons. The Looney Tunes for example were clearly adult-oriented when they were new (even if kids also watched 'em), but because all the Looney Tunes were these cute, furry little woodland critters, WB nowadays think that they're strictly kids material and then OHSHIT PEPÃ‰ LE PEW JUST THREATENED TO COMMIT SUICIDE WHAT KIND OF CHILDREN'S PROGRAMMING IS THIS CALL THE CENSORS.

Most of these cartoons really aren't as bad as people make 'em out to be, though. It's usually just a matter of a single joke or two that lasts for about a second in these cartoons, unless the whole cartoon centers around a taboo subject, like "Coal Black and De Sebben Dwarfs" (which I sadly haven't seen yet, but it sounds lulzy).


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 14, 2011)

The worst censoring I've seen is the Roadrunner cartoons... they edited out all the parts where "Mr. Coyote" gets clobbered.  Which was the whole point of those cartoons, anyway.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to see "Blue Cat Blues" again cause I'm morbid.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 15, 2011)

> The worst censoring I've seen is the Roadrunner cartoons... they edited out all the parts where "Mr. Coyote" gets clobbered. Which was the whole point of those cartoons, anyway.



Did they actually censor that? My, that sounds so stupid. ._.

Oh, and now that I think of it, it's not so old as a cartoon but I remember there was an Animaniacs episode that got censored because a character gets electrocuted.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 15, 2011)

I have like four or five DVDs of the good old fashioned daffy duck propagandas.


----------



## selskie (Mar 16, 2011)

I love the early Betty Boop cartoons. Bimbo and Koko were such great supporting characters. If you like that kind of thing, check out some of the B&W Ub Iwerks cartoons... lots of weirdness there.

I read a Bob Clampett interview where he said his crew would intentionally add over the top scenes (knowing they would be censored) so they could replace them with jokes that otherwise wouldn't be allowed by the producers and/or censors. It sorta explains why some of his cartoons have abrupt cuts at times. Check this out:

[video=youtube;0i4FXdGTUbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i4FXdGTUbA[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 16, 2011)

Looney Tunes. So much of it was censored.


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Uhmm, I remember finding two of them, one is pretty famous about Donald Duck attempting suicide and the other was only a scene of Porky Pig swearing.


 
You talkin' about this?
[video=youtube;LMNYqeZvyaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMNYqeZvyaw[/video]

It was about two or three years ago when I found out that Looney Tunes wasn't all "kid-oriented". One time, I just spent an entire day on YouTube watching the Nazi cartoons. I was just so shocked that WB would allow something like this back then, but as Kellie-Gator said, Looney Tunes wasn't made for kids.


This part of the cartoon, "An Itch in Time" (1943), was censored when aired on CN. CN justs cuts the ending early right before the cat pulls out the gun.
[video=youtube;FqPQz39L-G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqPQz39L-G8&feature=related[/video]


Also, does anybody remember this? It wasn't censored at all, but it did scare me when I was a child. o.o;
[video=youtube;a9U_C_q6WcU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9U_C_q6WcU&NR=1[/video]


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol Bimbo was put to sleep by censorship cause his relationship with Betty was beastiality.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 17, 2011)

> Lol Bimbo was put to sleep by censorship cause his relationship with Betty was beastiality.



Gee, I didn't know that. o.o


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 17, 2011)

larry669 said:


> This part of the cartoon, "An Itch in Time" (1943), was censored when aired on CN. CN justs cuts the ending early right before the cat pulls the gun.
> [video=youtube;FqPQz39L-G8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqPQz39L-G8&feature=related[/video]


"Tortoise Wins by a Hare" has a similar ending that was also censored by CN.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 17, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Did they actually censor that? My, that sounds so stupid. ._.


 
Yep, they did indeed.  Now, imagine all those elaborate schemes "Mr. Coyote" went through... you get to see them, but you don't get to see how they end.  Stupid, indeed.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 20, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> Lol Bimbo was put to sleep by censorship cause his relationship with Betty was beastiality.


 
What.


----------

